# Nissan NV3500 HD Expands Commercial Van Fleet, Also Available for Personal Use



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has decided to expand on its NV commercial van model lineup by adding the NV3500 HD, which will be offered for both personal and fleet use, boasting four-row seating for 12 passengers. The NV3500 HD will have two engine choices, a 4.0L V6 DOHC with 261-hp and 281 lb-ft of torque or a more powerful V8 with 317-hp and 385 lb-ft of torque.

Both engine setups are matched to a five-speed automatic transmission and feature Nissan's C-VTC technology for improved efficiency. In addition to its seating flexibility, the NV3500 HD has 324 possible seat configurations, mobile office support, available personal lamps for the 2nd, 3rd and 4th rows, navigation, Bluetooth and XM Satellite Radio.

The NV3500 HD will be available in three different models, the NV3500 HD S, NV3500 HD SV and NV3500 HD SL (V8 only), which will only be available with a V8. Several option packages will also be available including a Power Basic Package (S models only), a Tow Package (V8 only) and a Technology Package with rear camera (SV and SL only).

Nissan has yet to announce pricing on the new NV3500 HD.

More: *Nissan NV3500 HD Expands Commercial Van Fleet, Also Available for Personal Use* on Autoguide.com


----------

